# openoffice e localizzazione...[RISOLTO]

## ^Sporting^

Ciao!

Ragazzi, vi prego, ditemi (anche con gli insulti) dove sbaglio.

Sto cercando di installare openoffice sfruttando, imho giustamente, la localizzazione in italiano. L'errore che ricevo e' il seguente:

```
Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) app-office/openoffice-1.1.1-r1 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) OOo_1.1.1p1_source.tar.bz2

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) gpc231.tar.Z

 * ****************************************************************

 *  It is important to note that OpenOffice.org is a very fragile

 *  build when it comes to CFLAGS.  A number of flags have already

 *  been filtered out.  If you experience difficulty merging this

 *  package and use agressive CFLAGS, lower the CFLAGS and try to

 *  merge again.

 * ****************************************************************

 * Unknown LANGUAGE setting!

 *

 * Known LANGUAGE settings are:

 *   ENUS | PORT | RUSS | GREEK | DTCH | FREN | SPAN | FINN | CAT | ITAL |

 *   CZECH | SLOVAK | DAN | SWED | POL | GER | PORTBR | THAI | ESTONIAN |

 *   JAPN | KOREAN | CHINSIM | CHINTRAD | TURK | HINDI | ARAB | HEBREW

!!! ERROR: app-office/openoffice-1.1.1-r1 failed.

!!! Function set_languages, Line 194, Exitcode 0

!!! (no error message)
```

Ora vi dico i comandi che ho dato, alcuni li ho provati alla disperata, trovandoli sul forum in alcune ricerche.

```
LANGUAGE=39 emerge openoffice

LANGUAGE="39" emerge openoffice   [so che nn cambia nulla tra questi due, ma come vi dicevo son proprio disperato.]

LANG="39" emerge /usr/portage/app-office/openoffice/openoffice-1.1.1-r1.ebuild
```

Ho controllato i vari file che servono x la localizzazione e risultano tutti a posto, dato che il resto del pc segue la localizzazione. In un post ho letto che si possono aggiungere *Quote:*   

> LANGUAGE="39"
> 
> LINGUAS=it

 anche in fondo al file /etc/make.conf, cosi' ho fatto, ma ottengo sempre il medesimo errore.

Le mie risorse (seppur poche) terminano qui, mi rimetto alla saccenza del forum, x' secondo me c'e' qualcosa che nn va da qualche parte che nn so.

 :Embarassed: 

BYE!!Last edited by ^Sporting^ on Sat May 29, 2004 10:41 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai provato con

```
# LANGUAGE="ITAL" emerge openoffice
```

----------

## ^Sporting^

Ciao!

nn avevo ancora provato cosi', ma l'ho appena fatto e di nuovo lo stesso errore.

P.S.:questa entra nel guinness x la risposta + veloce   :Wink: 

----------

## kaosone

prova poi a fare un echo $LANGUAGE per vedere se lo setta

io non so come mai ma devo fare sempre export blah blah   :Wink: 

----------

## Bengio

Io ho aggiunto nel make.conf le seguenti righe:

```

# questa per kde-i18n ->it

LINGUAS="it"

# queste due dovrebbero essere per ooffice

# e siccome non so quale, le lascio tutte due

LANGUAGE="39"

LANG="39"

```

Puoi provare ad aggiungerle tutte. Io ho openoffice in italiano.

@kaosone

Ma perche', le variabili che imposti nel make.conf devono essere in memoria? Penso che vengano lette solo all'occorrenza da emerge. (prova a fare  echo $USE o altre variabili nel make.conf). Io setto LANG="39" nel make.conf ma quando do echo $LANG mi viene fuori it_IT@euro e dovrebbe essere giusto cosi' (guida sulla internazionalizzazione di gentoo che ho trovato sul sito). In ogni caso, per evitare di fare l'export ogni volta, aggiungi le variabili al file /etc/profile (se vuoi che siano globali)

Bengio

----------

## comio

credo che il codice sia:

```

# LANGUAGE="ITAL" emerge openoffice

```

ciao

----------

## Bengio

Gentoo Linux Localization Guide

per kde-i18n -> LINGUAS="it"

per openoffice -> LANGUAGE="39"

Se ti funziona metti risolto al titolo.  :Wink: 

Bengio

----------

## MyZelF

Se date un'occhiata all'ebuild dovrebbe essere indifferentemente

```
LANGUAGE=39
```

o

```
LANGUAGE=ITAL
```

----------

## ^Sporting^

@Bengio:

No nn funziona, da sempre lo stesso errore.

Ho provato tutte le soluzioni proposte da voi, niente da fare... =(

x curiosita' ho provato a compilarlo sul portatile, anzi a dire il vero ho solo guardato se partiva (x aggiornare kde alla versione attuale ha impiegato 8 giorni consecutivi...fate un po' voi =P ) cmq anche qui stesso identico errore...

vuol forse dire che io nn posso avere OOo installato!?!?!

=(

@comio:

ho provato anche cosi'.

@kaosone:

sport # echo $LANGUAGE

it

se poi son stupido io, ditemelo pure....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *^Sporting^ wrote:*   

> @kaosone:
> 
> sport # echo $LANGUAGE
> 
> it

 

E' questo l'errore l'output dovrebbe essere o ITAL o 39. Prova a fare

```
# export LANGUAGE=ITAL oppure # export LANGUAGE=39
```

e poi dai un bel

```
# emerge openoffice
```

----------

## ^Sporting^

Penso che con questo post si apra una vera e propria sfida...la copio cosi' com'e' x' merita veramente...

```
sport # export LANGUAGE=ITAL

portatile sport # echo $LANGUAGE

ITAL

portatile sport # emerge openoffice

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) app-office/openoffice-1.1.1-r1 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) OOo_1.1.1p1_source.tar.bz2

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) gpc231.tar.Z

 * ****************************************************************

 *  It is important to note that OpenOffice.org is a very fragile

 *  build when it comes to CFLAGS.  A number of flags have already

 *  been filtered out.  If you experience difficulty merging this

 *  package and use agressive CFLAGS, lower the CFLAGS and try to

 *  merge again.

 * ****************************************************************

 * Unknown LANGUAGE setting!

 *

 * Known LANGUAGE settings are:

 *   ENUS | PORT | RUSS | GREEK | DTCH | FREN | SPAN | FINN | CAT | ITAL |

 *   CZECH | SLOVAK | DAN | SWED | POL | GER | PORTBR | THAI | ESTONIAN |

 *   JAPN | KOREAN | CHINSIM | CHINTRAD | TURK | HINDI | ARAB | HEBREW

!!! ERROR: app-office/openoffice-1.1.1-r1 failed.

!!! Function set_languages, Line 194, Exitcode 0

!!! (no error message)

portatile sport #
```

 Anche facendo export LANGUAGE=39 il risultato nn cambia.

A voi la parola

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Nel forum francese dicono di aprire il file /usr/portage/app-office/openoffice/openoffice-1.1.1-r1.ebuild e cambiare la parte 

```
                * )

                        eerror "Unknown LANGUAGE setting!"

                        eerror

                        eerror "Known LANGUAGE settings are:"

                        eerror "  ENUS | PORT | RUSS | GREEK | DTCH | FREN | SPAN | FINN | CAT | ITAL |"

                        eerror "  CZECH | SLOVAK | DAN | SWED | POL | GER | PORTBR | THAI | ESTONIAN |"

                        eerror "  JAPN | KOREAN | CHINSIM | CHINTRAD | TURK | HINDI | ARAB | HEBREW"

                        die

                        ;;
```

con

```
                * )

                        LANGNO=39; LANGNAME=ITAL; LFULLNAME=Italian

                        ;;
```

e poi dare un

```
# emerge openoffice
```

----------

## ^Sporting^

@fedeliallalinea:

U're da man

questo ha funzionato....o perlomeno ha iniziato a compilare...

attendiamo fiduciosi....

(ho dovuto modificare a mano il file digest x poter continuare la compilazione)

P.S.: il tag risolto lo metto solo quando finisce la compilazione a dovere   :Laughing: 

----------

## MonsterMord

Se ti può servire io sono messo così:

```

cat /etc/env.d/02locale

   LANG="it_IT@euro"

   LC_CTYPE="it_IT@euro"

   MM_CHARSET="ISO-8859-15"

   #LANGUAGE="it_IT@euro"

   # LC_ALL="it_IT@euro"

   LINGUAS="it"

   LANGUAGE="39"

```

fino a quando non ho commentato LANGUAGE="it_IT@euro" non c'è stato modo di far capire a OO che volevo LANGUAGE="39".

Ora sia OO che KDE non danno più problemi.

p.s. : un LC_ALL=POSIX può servire?

----------

## ^Sporting^

@fedeliallalinea:

seguendo il tuo post sono riuscito a fargli capire che doveva compilarlo in italiano.

grazie =)

@MonsterMord:

io ho questo:

```
sport # cat /etc/env.d/02locale

LANGUAGE="it"

LC_TYPE="it_IT@euro"

LC_ALL="it_IT"

LINGUAS="it"

```

Probabilmente nel mio caso quello che poteva dare fastidio era LANGUAGE="it" al posto di 39. E' l'unica supposizione ce mi viene in mente, se xo' nn crea nessun problema altrove lo sostistuisco anche.

L'unica cosa e' mai possibile che solo io ho riscontrato questo problema?!   :Shocked: 

Oppure solo io nn ho saputo trovare la soluzione da solo?   :Wink: 

Grazie cmq a tutti! =)

----------

## DottorFalken

Come mai io questo file 02locale non ce l'ho?

----------

## fctk

bisogna crearlo manualmente.

----------

## DottorFalken

E come se è lecito chiedere?

Esiste un comando o lo faccio io a mano e spero in Dio?

----------

## Bengio

 *DottorFalken wrote:*   

> E come se ï¿½lecito chiedere? 
> 
> Esiste un comando o lo faccio io a mano e spero in Dio?

 

```
touch /etc/env.d/02locale

echo "QUELLO_CHE_VUOI" >> /etc/env.d/02locale

```

Naturalmente questa e' una delle strade che puoi seguire, io non ho creato nessun file ma ho modificato i vari .bashrc e .bash_profile personali dentro /etc/skel. In questa maniera quando reinstallo su un altro computer o sul mio, non devo modificare la configurazione di default.

Bengio

----------

## randomaze

 *DottorFalken wrote:*   

> Esiste un comando o lo faccio io a mano e spero in Dio?

 

Copia quello di ^Sporting^. E comunque le speranze e le preghiere servono sempre, sopratutto se si tratta di informatica.

La sintassi comuqnue mi sembra abbastanza chiara:

# commento

NOMEVARIABILE="valorevariabile"

 :Wink: 

----------

